# Will my Boston GT-28 work with my subs or get diff ones?



## Metsfan302 (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a real nice Boston GT-28 Amp. Ive read it was designed by Mosconi or something along those lines....

Ratings say:
14.4 VDC:
250watts x 2ch @ 4ohms
450watts x 2ch @ 2ohms
900watts x 1ch @ 4 ohms
1250watts x 1ch @ 2ohms
Some tests show higher numbers i dunno...

12.6 VDC:
200watts x 2 ch @ 4ohms
350watts x 2 ch @ 2ohms
700watts x 1 ch @ 4ohms
1100watts x 1ch @ 2ohms

My current subs are - 2 Eclipse SW6123 DVC 12's they are 4ohm each coil i picked up locally, they are pretty much new. I am sort of noobish so would like to know best way to wire these up and would these even be a decent match for that amp? If not, any input would be welcomed! I have not installed anything on either build, wanted to get everything before install. 

A little history of me and this hobby. Im just getting back into the car audio hobby or addiction again. Im a 44 year old kid at heart. Grew up in the late 80s early 90s. Last two systems were over a decade ago i went to my local audio shop did one vehicle in all kicker, other all Rockford Fosgate and spent way too much in my opinion on both installs etc only to take it apart after selling the cars......

This forum has been a real treat to stumble upon. Man ive found myself lost in cool threads of older days and about engineers at soundstream going to this company or PPIs history, amazing detailed installs, crazy reviews of **** ive never heard of nor would my wife ever allow


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

That amp should work perfect. Wire the voice coils in parallel, and then wire the subs in series to end up with a 4 ohm mono load to the amp.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

i had that same amp....and a few others from that era of Boston. the five channel i traded to guy named chithead on here like 8 or 9 years ago. still miss it...

that amp you have will also do 1 ohm on each channel. forget the numbers but the test is on here somewhere. 

but what minisq said is the way.


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Yep that beauty will run those drivers all day long...


----------



## Metsfan302 (Jul 12, 2020)

Would I run this bridged or that would be way too much power for these subs? If not bridged, would it be wise to look for better subs to be able to run the amp bridged?


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

from i see about those subs you should be good if you series each sub up to 8 ohm then then parallel for a 4 ohm load to bridge the amp. its a little too much power but thats a good thing


----------

